# Monster Bobcat Before/After



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey guys! I wanted to share some pics that I finally got around to taking. A friend of mine trapped this Bobcat last year in Montana. It is by far the best furred Cat that I've ever had the pleasure of working on. I bought the Cat from him and used it in last years competition. There are still talks of a possible Lynx/Bobcat cross breed with this Cat. It has been found in a few other states in the last couple years. Anyway, I hope you enjoy these before and after pics of a truely beautiful animal.
Take care!

Mike


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

That's one awesome cat before AND AFTER. You certainly did it justice. Your work is terrific. Congratulations.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow that looks great. Nice Job!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

That cat is huge. Great job!!


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats a fabulous mount. you are truely gifted. wouldn't mind bringing you my next buck.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

One of the best mounts I've ever seen. Seriously. Beautiful.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Nice....very nice!! You do truly have a gift!!

Scott


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive comments everyone. I really do appreciate your kind words. More than happy to have the oppurtunity to share this animal with you.

Mike


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Now that is one BEAUTIFUL animal. In the 1st and 2nd pics - it looks more like a lynx to me than a bobcat. The grey color, the tuffs of hair on it's ears, the size of it, how long its hair is ect... I've never heard of bobcats crossing with Lynx. That's very interesting. You did one heck of a good job on the mount. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

WOW!!!! What a beautiful mount. Nice work.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Mike, did anyone tell you that you did a great job on that cat yet?


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Paul thanks. Good to hear from you again. Looking foward to seeing you at the winter meeting. You gonna be there?

Mike


----------



## John Barkowski (Oct 9, 2008)

Outstanding mount for an outstanding animal! That sure is a trophy bobcat. That is really interesting that it might be a cross between a lynx. Have you thought about taking a hair sample and running a DNA analysis?


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Beautiful work liv4...

looks like the gentleman who trapped that cat had a pretty good day... that cat on the ground looks pretty big too.

I also noticed the tree he is standing by... Is that like a scratching post? The tree looks pretty tore up!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

John- Thank you, and I haven't done anything with a hair sample personaly. The gentlemen who trapped this cat had to submit the skull to the MT. DNR and I have not heard back it they did any testing yet. Interesting though.

Tommy-Thank you as well, Yes the Cat on the ground is no slouch either. He had a good check that day. Never really noticed that tree being scratched up before until now. I will have to ask him that. You just might be right.

Take care,
Mike


----------



## Coyotecazador (Feb 2, 2009)

That HAS to have some lynx in it. Beautiful cat!


----------

